# $1 mulch at HD



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I received an email about a mulch sale running through the end of the week at Home Depot. 5 bags of mulch for $10. As I was loading them up an employee pointed out a stack of bags that were slightly ripped for $1/each. He even taped up the holes for me. Not sure if it will be at all stores, but it might be worth asking. I got enough for my front yard for $10! :thumbup:


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I know HD will discount ripped bags. When I was getting peat moss for my reno I picked up a ripped bag by accident. The checkout person noticed it and gave me 50% off. Needless to say I went back and bought every ripped bag that was still in good shape.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlyMike said:


> ...Needless to say I went back and bought every ripped bag that was still in good shape.


Is that so, Edward?

I kid. I kid. :lol:


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: good one :thumbup: @Ware


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

TLF goes grocery shopping...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEDLGQ7qxwI


----------

